

“There's no way to win”: Ellen Pao shakes up Reddit by eliminating salary - atomical
http://www.salon.com/2015/04/06/theres_no_way_to_win_ellen_pao_shakes_up_reddit_by_eliminating_salary_negotiation_in_hiring/

======
venomsnake
Congratulations to getting to middle ages. After a couple more years you could
get to enlightenment.

[http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2011/07/how-much-should-you-
pa...](http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2011/07/how-much-should-you-pay-
developers/)

joel solved that problem brilliantly a decade or so ago.

~~~
pitt1980
I don't get how that's still not open to alot of negotiation by a different
name

best I can tell, you're pay appears to be based on the "Be Even More Awesome
Chart" (page 5 [http://blog.stackoverflow.com/wp-content/uploads/Stack-
Excha...](http://blog.stackoverflow.com/wp-content/uploads/Stack-Exchange-
Developer-Compensation.pdf))

who determine where exactly you stand on that chart?

seems like you're incentivized to lobby hard that you're guru level instead of
just awesome level, etc etc

------
beardicus
Well that's an unfortunate title truncation. For those scratching their heads
but not reading the article: Pao is eliminating salary negotiations for new
hires. No word on negotiation of raises though.

~~~
atomical
Why do you think the policy would be any different for raises?

~~~
beardicus
Every mention of the policy in this article states that it applies to the
hiring process. The fact that eliminating _all_ salary negotiation would be an
even bigger headline leads me to assume the reporter didn't just miss this
detail.

------
yesiamyourdad
Does this policy hold to the C-team as well?

Now that would be revolutionary: getting your C-team and board to agree to
fixed compensation.

